# Survival Knives



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you guys use for your survival knives? This is the one I carry when out hiking and what not:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B84OI4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001B84OI4

I like it because it has a full tang, good blade steel, G10 handle scales, and a great scabbard. I also like the holes and notches in the handle should I ever need to turn it into a spear.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been thinking about adding this one to my survival kit, for more delicate work:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050D4IW8/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B0050D4IW8


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

The main problem for most I think is - when You need it You dont have it







There are bunch of guys that buy expensive military etc. knive but then just leave it in home, because its too big, too heavy etc. So for me real survival knive is that one that You can carry ALWAYS !

And best from carbon steel, not stainless (can be easy sharpen on a stone, its harder to break in cold winters etc.). It can rust but - sometimes You cant get everything


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't really believe in a "survival knife" personally. Not to say that I don't believe you need a good blade or 4 about if you are out in the boonies for whatever reason, but rather that a single blade does many jobs poorly, where a multitude can do many things well. I have more knives than I can count up easily, some I made and some others made, (but only a couple were actually paid for with cash). That being said, if I were going to go out on walkabout I would not leave without 1) an old case xx trapper in carbon steel(right front pants pocket). 2) a reworked gerber freeman guthook folder (Belt sheath or possibly on Alice LBE strap) 3) If I have time to grab my bugout bag or am actually out deer hunting I will have my "knife roll" which contains a schrade filet knife, a handmade carving wood knife (1" drop point blade in a 4 inch ergo handle) a customized buck 110, a estwing 12 inch hatchet and a ratcheting pvc pipe cutter.

Notice that I do not include a large heavy fixed blade sheath knife. That's on the assumption that I'm only going to be attempting to solve problems caused by mother nature, and not individual **** sapiens. In a combat situation, I would add either a usmc pattern kabar, or preferably my Bo Randall aviator (#15) that my Dad got him to make for me when I enlisted. But the only reason to carry one of those is if I'm anticipating having to do some wetwork. I don't consider them to be wilderness survival tools.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, a survival knife, for me, is not one for hand to hand combat. But it does have to be able to chop limbs, be able to pry stuff, attach to a stick to become a spear, etc.

The Kerahaw I mentioned is a good secondary knife for skinning and slicing game. Of course, a good pocket knife will do those same things.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The cold steel cheap kukri is a good addition to camping/outdoor gear,it can take a beating to






That and a good folding knife like a gerber firestorm,and your good to go


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

becker bk7 or the bk2 i have the original bk77 and i love it but as far as EDC i carry a sebenza


----------



## Hairu (May 18, 2011)

I use this
http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Gurkha-Kraton-Handle/dp/B001PYSNAO/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1313298776&sr=1-1
this
or this
http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Full-Size-U-S-M-C-Serrated-Knife/dp/B000PL7H3W/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1313298814&sr=1-3
I want a traditional kukri
or a custom knife
or a tops http://www.knifecenter.com/item/TOTBT010T2/tops-knives-tom-brown-tracker-2


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

as said before, the real survival knife is the one tht will be in your pocket when you will really need it. I have a bounch of good knifes included spyderco, sog and benchmade, but at the moment this is my fave http://www.douk-douk.com/la_legende.htm
Its a cheap france made knife but with an exceptionl carbon blade (non all are engraved as in the pic) that sharpen as a razor. Infact it has been used as a razor in most parts of africa where it has been a real best seller for decades. It is a simple slijpoint (very strong spring) but with a propper hammer hit on the steel handle it can become a fix blade and thus it was famed by the pie noir and algerian riots as a killer weapon to dispatc the strangers legionary.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

this is my '' survival '' knife very light weight can carry on a belt or jacket pocket well made g10 scales stainless steel blade,handle is a little uncomfortable for sustained use but for occasional use it is fine,comes with a fire steel and whistle cost under £30 .


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Well whats for the hole in the blade? I don't like holes in knives - because dirt likes them







And cleaning something like this is real pain in extreme conditions. Blood and organics that gone rotted aren't good for You


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

GameKeeper said:


> Well whats for the hole in the blade? I don't like holes in knives - because dirt likes them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably weight reduction,it would require no more cleaning than useing a folding knife,you would not like spyderco knives they all have holes i love them great knives have used my one to prep rabbits and pigeons with no belly ache


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

I have spyderco







I looks great BUT NOTHING MORE







It opens hard compared to my other knives, and cleaning it is a pain.


----------



## Hairu (May 18, 2011)

The hole works the same way as a thumb stud also does it not ?


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

It work ALMOST the same, its a little harder to open than typical thumb-stud (and i tried tons of different spidercos







) and well there are WAY BETTER ways for knive to open (for example index-open).


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have quite a few reasonably good knives, but the one that is always with me, on a lanyard clipped to a belt loop and in left front pocket, is a cheap electrician's knife with a locking screwdriver blade.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

get a mora of sweden there cheap (10$ -50$) and have good edge retiontion the only downside is that there carbon not stainless
and you can get them in the stainles with the same quality.
-SA


----------



## Hairu (May 18, 2011)

GameKeeper said:


> It work ALMOST the same, its a little harder to open than typical thumb-stud (and i tried tons of different spidercos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of flippers
love my CRKT m21


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I use a Mora with carbon steel blade and bring a Fallkniven DC-4 sharpening stone. So I can always keep the edge sharp. When I go in the woods I bring a folding saw to cut forks but it's good for shelters too.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the Randall No. 5, even those it's not small (6" blade) the blade cutout permits one to even sharpen a pencil (or arrow) with ease. I also have a Mora stainless though I prefer their laminated carbon steel version for getting and holding an edge.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My fav knife ATM is one I can carry legally a DOUK DOUK!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Moras are great I recommend them highly,.
The Douk-Douk is great. I carry one every day,
My primary knife is a custom made by Jim Crowell.
The blade is about 7" long.
With the Crowell and the Douk-Douk I have all the bases covered.
A Mora and a large knife, or a machete or small Axe would work just as well.


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

DOUK DOUK is very DANGEROUS knive type especially FOR USER







I think thats why its legal in some countrys


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

GameKeeper said:


> DOUK DOUK is very DANGEROUS knive type especially FOR USER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dangerous? I cannot see why. Else without a locking sistem the spring si so stiff and well made that can whistand rather all tasks, and mae be some better than a locking blade. The carbon steel blade can be sharpened to a shaving point. The only thing one must care is when closing because the blade can slip in the handle very fast but but if you have some kind of experience with slip-joints that would not bother you att all. There is also a midle stop and the folded sheet handle, very hard, will protect your's hand in case (never seen happening) of a spring's failure.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Also if needed you can pinch the end of the handle near the tang,making it a fixed blade.

I have used mine for years no problem at all,

safe, I would say in the right hands


----------



## Finny (Aug 8, 2011)

slingshot awesome said:


> get a mora of sweden there cheap (10$ -50$) and have good edge retiontion the only downside is that there carbon not stainless
> and you can get them in the stainles with the same quality.
> -SA


some don't think carbon is a downside


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

My idea of a survival knife, in addition to my daily carry pocket knives, which are a throw away Cold Steel kudu and a small schrade stockman pattern.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> My idea of a survival knife, in addition to my daily carry pocket knives, which are a throw away Cold Steel kudu and a small schrade stockman pattern.


not a bad idea considering that from your's profile I see you leave in an area where probably you can met grizly's and others nice fellows. Here in europe we shold have fear only of two legged beasts, eventually


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

stelug said:


> My idea of a survival knife, in addition to my daily carry pocket knives, which are a throw away Cold Steel kudu and a small schrade stockman pattern.


Here in europe we shold have fear only of two legged beasts, eventually








[/quote]








So true,humans will have much to answer when the day of reckoning arrives

[edit] Oh I do have two such long knives too


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually not much bigger than a black bear around here. I also am more worried about two legged beasties. A kurkri is a good all around knife, does camp chores and self defense equally well. This one is around 100yrs old and still going strong..


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

These are my 2 favourites made for me recently by Smallholder, a small bushcrafter and a fiction folder.
I always carry one of the knives and my folding silky saw when I'm out.

Martin


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

EDC for me is SOG aegis and kershaw Kiss.

Out in the bush is CRKT first strike & Cold Steel OSI in San Mai III


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like hearing peoples reasons included with the pic.

In a knife one of the main features I look at is the handle, since the knife is inherently tied with the hand to blade interplay.

Personally I look for handles that have a good grip tactilely, especially because of the dryness of hands as the weather gets colder and when wetness is introduced while handling. Also it's naturalness in the hand (don't care for the word ergonomics as it is indiscriminately and recklessly claimed) but yes, true ergonomics of the handle.

I haven't settled on any yet but do have a spyderco endura I like. I should say liked, I broke the nib that keeps it fully opened/locked when I was too aggressively batoning with it.

Currently have;
-a Mora, an inexpensive utile knife, to be sure I have a fixed blade until I choose otherwise.
- several Gerber ultralight knives in various places. Love that little knife and I have that paired with a simple fire steel rod for the pocket.
- a Byrd (spyderco off brand) to replace the endura
- a spyderco ladybug


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> What do you guys use for your survival knives? This is the one I carry when out hiking and what not:
> http://www.amazon.co...ASIN=B001B84OI4
> 
> I like it because it has a full tang, good blade steel, G10 handle scales, and a great scabbard. I also like the holes and notches in the handle should I ever need to turn it into a spear.


its 440c meaning it is good hard steel, but only if you can sharpen! this is more like a mall ninja knife, all you need as already said is a good quality slip joint. sso many knives are sold on a cooooool factor, the bokers fall heavily into that category.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

heres mine: http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/crk/images/2030.jpg


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

and this is a awesome knife:
http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/GB1629/gerber-lmf-ii-infantry-black-4


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

a vid of my EDC's from my you tube channel


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> a vid of my EDC's from my you tube channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet folder, what is the 1st one in your video


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

which video?
vid top: DDC-SMF Razor wire in pd-1 steel, Chris Reeve Mnandi
middle Grayman Satu
bottom Emerson Super Karambit


----------

